# Smoking Salmon the easy way



## emuleman (Sep 8, 2016)

Here is a very basic recipe for smoking salmon that comes out delicious every time!  The secret is to make sure the ratio of salt to sugar is followed.  

3 parts brown sugar to 1 part kosher salt.  Make as much as the mixture as you need to cover the fish completely, and let sit overnight in your fridge.  

Another crucial step is to make sure you leave the salmon out to air dry for a minimum of an hour to so that a shiny tacky film or pellicle will form on the fish. 

After that simple smoke the fish with a fruit wood, I would recommend Apple.  You will be amazed of how good it comes out.  Be prepared to make some extra, as it freezes very well, and you will have people begging you for some to take home.

Below is a video I made showing you the whole procedure.  Enjoy!


----------

